# Mutation X234 RDA



## Dubz (21/2/16)

2 post, 3post and 4 post options included.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (21/2/16)

Yes. This is how an atomizer should be. Although I think they got the idea from Alliance, but that's ok. At least it started something and I think we'll see more of this in the future. Good job, Fogwind!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TommyL (21/2/16)

I'm if not mistaken, the alliance was a colab between fog wind and vapor gate, hence it's name. @zadiac


----------

